# Gas Grill - Tut tut :)



## markuk (Apr 22, 2014)

.... decided to splash out on a gas grill ....

Didn't think it would replace my smoker but I'm really enjoying the "instant" light up for something a bit quick such as a burger cooked outside - also got a griddle plate for it too which is really handy for doing veg on and it has a side burner ....

I did do Beer Butt Chicken yesterday as I've always been concerned doing whole chicken on a BBQ and I must admit it was a doddle - I just wacked the 4 burners up on full until it reached around 220C which took around 5 minutes then just left the outside ones running to try and hit 190 C

As it was the first attempt I kept peeking and and you basically loose all the heat as soon as you open lid so to bring temp back up I just stuck the 2 middle ones on for about a minute and back it came to 190 C ...  after 1hr 30 I got this - if I hadn't fiddled the temp would probably be dropping a degree or so every 10 mins but a quick burn on the centre ones would restore that....













bbchick.jpg



__ markuk
__ Apr 22, 2014






Well tasty and cooked right through.

However....

I tried the well documented method of creating smoke with packets of chips in foil and although there was a nice smell of wood around the place I'd have been better off lighting up a piece of wood and waving it under the hood from time to time,....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....conclusion is I'm really pleased with my new purchase as if I just want to fire up - cook me tea ( or even breakfast ) outside I've got it but as I thought that smoker of mine is far from Redundant 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep smoking

Mark


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 22, 2014)

GREAT JOB Mark.  Most folks here are a bit dubious about cooking a whole chicken or a 8kg brisket on the smoker without pre cooking.  It really isn't rocket science once you learn the basics.  If you would have left that lid closed it would have probable be done quicker.  BUT, know you know.  Trust your temps and let 'er cook.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I NEVER thought I would use gas ( REAL MEN ONLY USE WOOD ) but the weather here takes away some options.  My next smoker will be gas.  Sometimes your window of opportunity is very small so time is of the essence.

If you are going to use gas you almost have to have a smoke generator of some kind to get the flavour you want.  With a smoke generator you can even add some lump wood charcoal to it to complete the taste.  There are several options but without seeing your new smoker I can't recommend anything for sure.  Maybe the AMNPS with a mailbox mod?  Smoke Daddy??  Do some research.

Good luck with the new toy.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Mark

I was gas-phobic for many years however not so long ago I too invested in a gas BBQ - just to keep things warm after cooking on charcoal you understand... As I had it, I thought I may as well prove once and for all that charcoal is superior to gas and for this I compared beer can chicken cooked in both. You can see the results here

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/146957/of-course-charcoal-is-better-than-gas-isnt-it

As you discovered there is nothing to be nervous about cooking a whole bird in the BBQ (gas or charcoal). Keep the cavity empty (except for the beer can) and trust the thermometer. Beer can chicken is a staple at our house when we want something quick and tasty.

Some gas BBQs can be a problem to keep at an even temperature. Mine has quite a large ventilation slot at the back and I found that if there is even a slight breeze the temperature drops quite quickly as the hot air escapes. To overcome this I simply clip a flap of foil over it when cooking with the lid closed - not enough to stop the flow of gasses out of the chamber but it does stop any wind from blowing in and reducing the temperature. It also helps to keep the smoke in.

Cheers

Wade.


----------



## markuk (Apr 26, 2014)

Interesting thread on the Chicken and i might try your method - looks like you do yours "the other way up" to me .....

I noticed the vent at the back og mine - how do you attached foil - I guess small metal clips ???

Been thinking about getting a more efficient way of getting some "smoke" into by Gas cooking

Any reason I can't use this Coffee can with wood chips- it's got a nice tight lid which I could drill some holes in - would it be a good idea to remiove the paint either by heating it up first or wire brushing off  ?













coffee.jpg



__ markuk
__ Apr 26, 2014






also when I got my Uncle to chain saw up my Oak I ended uop with a bucket of oak sawdust which i've kept.....

Can I use that at all either in gas grill or trad smoker ?













wood.jpg



__ markuk
__ Nov 27, 2013






thanks


----------



## wade (Apr 26, 2014)

MarkUK said:


> I noticed the vent at the back of mine - how do you attached foil - I guess small metal clips ???
> 
> Any reason I can't use this Coffee can with wood chips- it's got a nice tight lid which I could drill some holes in - would it be a good idea to remove the paint either by heating it up first or wire brushing off  ?
> 
> also when I got my Uncle to chain saw up my Oak I ended up with a bucket of oak sawdust which I've kept.....


Hi Mark

Yes I just fold the foil double length ways to give it a bit more strength and then use a couple of big bulldog clips to hold it in place.

If the coffee can is aluminium then it will be fine. Yes it would be worth either running a blowtorch over it or leave it to burn off in the smoker on high heat for a while to remove any coating/paint before cooking with it the first time. It should work fine with both in the gas grill or the trad smoker. When cooking on charcoal though I usually put a hand full of soaked chipping or dry sawdust directly onto the coals as I put the meat in to create initial smoke. I then leave a couple of larger lumps of oak on the coals to give sustained smoke during the cooking.

When drilling the holes do not make them too small and think how you are going to lay the container before you drill them. To get the most smoke you may want it to lay on its side rather than upright, in which case you will want to drill the holes down one side of the container (which will be the top) rather than in the lid.

The chainsaw chipping should be OK however it will depend on the chain saw. Some saws use a lot of lubricating chain oil on the blade when cutting and this will be in the chippings - others though use relatively little. The best way to check is is by smell. Place a couple of cups of the chippings/dust in the microwave and heat it on full power or 3 or 4 minutes. If it smells oily then don't use it - if it smells like hot sawdust then it should be fine. Try the first batch on something bland and quick like a chicken - If you are going to get off flavours then they will be noticeable.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## markuk (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you....

Think can is steel as magnet attaches to it - is that a no no then ?


----------



## wade (Apr 26, 2014)

Steel is fine too - it is just that some are metalised plastic


----------



## markuk (Apr 26, 2014)

okay will give it a go.... thanks

BTW am doing wings in oven tonight - but my original Hairey bikers method as I had no lemons or Ginger :)

Another time !


----------

